# Need for Speed: Undercover



## epidemik

I am unbelievably stoked. 
They just updated with a new trailer type thing. 

http://www.whichroadtotake.com/


EDIT: If youve never been to the site before, they used to just fight and reveal a very tiny bit of info about the game such as the release date. Now they have a trailer kinda (still not a whole lot about the game but it looks intense).


----------



## alexyu

Streets and cops are back? I hope yes, because i hated prostreet.


----------



## Calibretto

After Need For Speed 3 the series sucked. Hopefully it will be like the golden days of NFS3


----------



## alexyu

Calibretto said:


> After Need For Speed 3 the series sucked.


Why is that? I found Underground 2, Most Wanted and Carbon very nice.


----------



## Calibretto

alexyu said:


> Why is that? I found Underground 2, Most Wanted and Carbon very nice.



The physics were alright but the story lines were sooooo chessy...


----------



## Justin

Hot Pursuit 2, that was a great game.

i liked the underground era of games too, except prostreet. it could've been a good track game, but they had to ruin the driving physics. 

this game looks promising, hope it steers the franchise onto the right direction again.


----------



## Candy

I am buying that the second it comes out! Whats the release date? 

EDIT: Oops just watched the vid again its November 18th


----------



## chibicitiberiu

jnskyliner34 what map is that? It seems sort of close to Scarface: The world is yours' map (which is based on miami)


----------



## Justin

it's supposedly the map for Undercover.


----------



## alexyu

jnskyliner34 said:


> it's supposedly the map for Undercover.


Yeah, sure...
waiting for the minimum specs


----------



## Justin

right click the image and look at the properties

Location: http://www.nfsunlimited.net/news/MAP_Final_2008-07-31_final_3k.jpg


----------



## alexyu

jnskyliner34 said:


> right click the image and look at the properties
> 
> Location: http://www.nfsunlimited.net/news/MAP_Final_2008-07-31_final_3k.jpg


Anyone could rename it


----------



## bm23

do u think the 9600gt and Q6600 would be able to run this game?


----------



## alexyu

bm23 said:


> do u think the 9600gt and Q6600 would be able to run this game?


Yeah, maybe on medium settings, i think.


----------



## Justin

whatever dude


----------



## epidemik

bm23 said:


> do u think the 9600gt and Q6600 would be able to run this game?





alexyu said:


> Yeah, maybe on medium settings, i think.



I would guess max. But not enough info about the game has been released yet to give you an estimate based on anything factual. 



Also, isnt needforspeedunlimited.net just a fan site. So theres still a chance thats not the official map. Either way, it looks like a good map. I really wanna say gameplay screens, like with the HUD. Seems like most of the screens are just screenshots from the trailer.


----------



## bigl2007

*here my opinion*

yes the old school need for speed games were great and all but when underground came out i loved it and need for speed hot pursuit sucked to me compared to underground but underground 2 sucked to me thats just my 2 cents tho umm however most wanted was the best so far i played i dont think id like carbon so is carbon any good? better then most wanted? and pro street was horrible that was a waste of space on my computer playing the demo of that or the demo of it for ps3


----------



## chibicitiberiu

My personal favorite is NFS Most Wanted, Carbon sort of sucks. I don't like that horrible storyline and "Canyon" races.
Still, it keeps the good physics from MW, the cops etc. It's still much better than NFSroStreet.


----------



## Justin

i like the canyon races, i wish you could actually overtake them instead of just keeping up with the leader in the first part of the race. the drift physics in carbon was "WTF!?". my only complaint with carbon is that it was too short. i finished the game in 3 days.

oh, the 9600gt should be able to max it out. iirc undercover uses the same graphics engine as prostreet.


----------



## Cooto3s

I found this on a NFS website:

"There is some hidden Clickable content on the Security Feed., I will hint out four.
Calender, which shows the 'Drop Date' on Tuesday November 18th
the lightswitch provides a HIGH Quality Trailer Video.
the Video Camera on the Left Wall, has a Video Clip associated with it.
the Vase on the Left side Will bring you to another Video Clip of Two people listening in."

Try it out


----------



## softe

i never liked any of the NFS's that came out but the very first one hehe with the red F40 or was that the second one hmmmm
anyhow


----------



## WeatherMan

NFS Undercover has Propane nightmares in it


----------



## lubo4444

That game will be so cool. ( i hope  )


----------



## vroom_skies

The game feel flat on it's face in terms of reviews lol


----------



## WeatherMan

Be prepared for stutter is all I can say


----------



## Dystopia

Game looks awesome though. I didn't really like carbon. MW was awesome!! So whats so bad about prostreet? would you recommend prostreet or GRID?


----------



## WeatherMan

Anyone want a 12 min video of gameplay that ive just made?


----------



## Respital

Bootup05 said:


> Anyone want a 12 min video of gameplay that ive just made?



If you could put it on a video sharing site that would be great.
Especially if it's high quality. 

I was thinking about getting the game but there are tons of mixed reviews.
So is it worth it or not?


----------



## WeatherMan

Alright, I'll try find somewhere, not youtube, its a 110MB file, an youtube sometimes gets stuck!

It's worth getting, i'd just wait untill the first patch comes out, as the game suffers from unbelievable stutter, makes my 4850 seem like its something like a 8600gt. It should look pretty awesome once the stuttering is patched up, will run smooth and AA can be maxed 

Edit: Uploading to rapidshare


----------



## WeatherMan

http://rapidshare.com/files/165470152/Movie_0001.wmv.html


----------



## Yue

Game is getting killed in reviews. Such a shame, wasted.


----------



## LTB

Anyone know if you can customize your cars in Undercover? Underground 1 & 2 were my favorite for that reason.


----------



## bigl2007

*nfs*

i personally liked most wanted best out of the older need for speed games and i hope undercover is better then prostreet cuz prostreet was straight horrible to me i hope undercover has a most wanted feel with the cops on ya tail but i think i seen somewhere something about a pink slip race or something i think thats in offline mode not sure if they would let you race somebody for they car online tho but undercover looks good i just think its gonna be short since its for ps2 and all the other systems like ds and stuff if they made it for ps3 360 and pc and made it dual layer there would be a chance it would be a bit longer i believe but it may still be big if the ps2 port is different then the ps3 and 360 ports and pc ports cuz i remember in the psone days when i would play nascar thunder the ps2 version had more features then the psone version did like in ps2 you could fire and hire your own pit crew so it was kinda neat when i got the ps2 version back then


----------



## bigl2007

*as far as your question*



LTB said:


> Anyone know if you can customize your cars in Undercover? Underground 1 & 2 were my favorite for that reason.




http://www.gametrailers.com/player/42522.html heres the car customization walkthrough maybe your like how you can customize it if not tell me what you think i looked at it one time im about to look at it again right now


----------



## bigl2007

*wow*

just looked at a review and need for speed undercover has  a framerate issue  i never thought they would say it would be this bad 

http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/driving/needforspeedundercover/review.html

get the review out its pretty sad if you ask me about the framerate becoming unplayable i even check the 360 review and it has the same problem

im still unsure if this game is worth the bang for the buck ya know looks kinda bad from those reviews


----------



## LTB

Yea I dunno the customization actually does look pretty good, but it doesn't seem to have the same feel as the Underground series. That and terrible frame rates? Think I'm probably gonna pass until they can patch to a smooth fps. I personally just wish they'd make UG3.


----------



## WeatherMan

Guys the lag issue is BAD!!

For me to play smoothly I have to play 640 x 480 0AA 0AF & min settings. I play with a bit of AA maxed, I can play, but it doesnt look great (because I cant max AA out yet) and it plays like a slideshow in places which takes all the fun out.

If you do wan't to pick it up, wait for the patch. Trust me, its not fun playing with all the lag, I haven't touched it since yesterday for the exact reason

Bye


----------

